# First swarm capture for me in 2012!



## enchplant (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a lovely swarm. I have not seen any yet over near my side of Contra Costa County. Good job you were there because they would have chilled badly tomorrow with the rain if they didn't find a home.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Thats what I was thinking enchplant, if they are so good at predicting barometric pressure, why would they decide to swarm before a storm?
Thats one thing going for me is the rain should keep them cooped up for a couple days to stay in the hive and not abscond.......hopefully anyhow!! Will throw a frame of brood in with them Wednesday if they are still there! Take care and goodluck over there in CoCo county!!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Can you post a photo of the box you placed them in?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

PatBeek said:


> Can you post a photo of the box you placed them in?


Its basically a 10 frame deep that I made out of 5/8" plywood and filled with foundationless frames. This will also be my first all foundationless framed hive, if they stick around!!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Yea!!! :applause: Do you have any drawn comb for them? A little could be good for staying power!


----------



## possum51 (May 11, 2009)

Caught my first swarm for this year yesterday. They were mean as hornets. I took around 30 stings. I've never haqd a swarm so aggresive. They were working wide open today though. I hope they make a good colony.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Possum,

I have yet to run into a mean swarm, but im sure it will happen someday!! I was actually surprised that my two swarm catches were not aggressive as the weather was less than stellar!! 

Sounds like your swarm is off to a good start and might be a real gangbuster producer, and I also hope they calm down for ya!!


----------

